# Problem with LSI 9240-8i SAS controller



## xjohn (May 30, 2011)

Hello,

I recently purchased an IBM x3550 M3 server which includes the LSI 9240-8i SAS controller. The problem is that FreeBSD does not recognize it by default, so what I need to know is if there is a possibility of making an installable FreeBSD CD (AMD64 STABLE-8.2) with the drivers for the controller included.

Thanks.


----------



## butcher (May 31, 2011)

You can download snapshot from: pub.allbsd.org.


----------



## olav (May 31, 2011)

You need FreeBSD 8 Stable and you need to run the controller in IT mode.


----------



## xjohn (May 31, 2011)

The controller doesn't have the IT mode.
I also tried downloading the snapshot but it didn't work.


----------



## olav (Jun 1, 2011)

You can reflash the firmware as described here.

I did it with my IBM m1015 controller and that worked fine


----------



## xjohn (Jun 2, 2011)

But, reflashing the controller BIOS disables the RAID option?


----------



## olav (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, in IT mode the controller is a pure jbod controller. You can still use software raid though.


----------



## venom (Nov 3, 2011)

driver is here http://www.lsi.de.com/channel/products/raid_controllers/megaraid_9240-4i/index.html#Driver
try it


```
# uname -m
amd64
# sysctl -a | grep mfi
kern.disks: mfid0 cd0
hw.mfi.event_class: 0
hw.mfi.event_locale: 65535
dev.mfi.0.%desc: Drake Skinny
dev.mfi.0.%driver: mfi
dev.mfi.0.%location: slot=0 function=0
dev.mfi.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1000 device=0x0073 subvendor=0x1000 subdevice=0x9241 class=0x010400
dev.mfi.0.%parent: pci3
dev.mfi.0.delete_busy_volumes: 0
dev.mfi.0.keep_deleted_volumes: 0
dev.mfid.0.%desc: MFI Logical Disk
dev.mfid.0.%driver: mfid
dev.mfid.0.%parent: mfi0
dev.mfip.0.%desc: SCSI Passthrough Bus
dev.mfip.0.%driver: mfip
dev.mfip.0.%parent: mfi0

mfi0@pci0:3:0:0:        class=0x010400 card=0x92411000 chip=0x00731000 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'LSI Logic (Was: Symbios Logic, NCR)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfaffc000, size 16384, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfaf80000, size 262144, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[68] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(4096) link x8(x8)
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
    cap 05[a8] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 11[c0] = MSI-X supports 15 messages in map 0x14
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0004[138] = unknown 1
ecap 0010[150] = unknown 1
ecap 000e[190] = unknown 1
```

P.S. I did not manage to compile driver into kernel (build module only).


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 3, 2011)

I am too facing the same issue with Dell PowerEdge Server. May I know how shall I include the mfi driver during the installation? FreeBSD is unable to detect the hard disk and I need to include the mfi driver.


----------

